# weepy eye?



## holland (Jul 21, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about this, and what do you use to treat it? We got a new bunny and a friend of mine thought it may just be a clogged tear duct? We've been keeping it wiped out and putting triple antibiotic on it. Our next step is to go to the vet. She acts just fine. It's just that one eye.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Holland! 

Fauna's, my Holland Lop's, conjunctivitis had to be treated with a gelmedication from the vet. Can't recall what it was that she was given. Will have to look that up.It did block her tear duct. 

My rabbit loved having the warm compresses put on her eye when they'd get really hard. Poor little thing. She leaned right into it. I thought I'd have to do that for the rest of her life, as the vet told me that once they're clogged, they are hard to clean out and it usually gets clogged again. 

I don't have to clean her eyes at all anymore that was before she was bonded with Tucker. Now that she's got himto groom her, he's right there to help her out, otherwise I would be using the warm compresses each day.

Best of luck to your little one.

-Carolyn


----------



## holland (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something the other bunnies could get. She is such a nice, sweet little girl. She was given to my daughters to help out with their 4-h project. She weighs all of 2.10 lbs, and is 1 1/2 yrs old. She is a broken lynx and a lady thought the girls just had to have her to go with their lynx buck. We will definitely be trying to warm compress tonight.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

Fauna leaned right into the compresses. It was so sweet. 

I just love Holland Lops. They're so darned cute and their personalities are so sweet - just don't make my girl mad because she can thump louder than a Flemish! 

You might want to have the eye checked out because if she does have conjunctivitis, she'll need meds to help take care of it.Conjunctivitis is contagious. Keep me posted. 

-Carolyn


----------



## holland (Jul 21, 2005)

Most definitely! I just wanted to know if their was anything I could do until I could get her in to the vet. We live in a really small country town, and our vet comes and goes, but is usually in on Fridays, and Saturdays.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

Good. I'm glad to hear that you'll be taking her in. 

Here's myFauna-Girl. Have any pictures of your little Love?

I'll say a prayer that she has a quick recovery and everyone else stays healthy.


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 17, 2006)

I realize this is an old thread, I did a search on eye problems and found it. Does anyone know what the name of the medicine is that treats conjunctivitis?



Connie


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 17, 2006)

*Fromhttp://website.lineone.net/~scottvet/articles/rabmed.htm*

*Conjunctivitis. *I see conjunctivitis on a regular basis, sometimes it is simple following some hay in the eye for example. This will respond to any old topical eye antibiotic such as Chloramphenicol.The majority that we see at our clinic are pasturella infections and are very resistant to treatment. 

Orbenin [ Cloxacillin] ophthalmic ointment seems to work well sometimes as do products containing Gentimycin. You would be well advised to carry out bacteriology and sensitivity on chronic conjunctivitis cases in the rabbit.


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Jan 17, 2006)

We use Terramyacin (sp) Eye ointment. It usually comes in little yellow tube and ours was about $12 for that tiny thing.

Kat


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a young Flemish who has had a mildly irritated eye for a while now too. It started right after she got her eyes open (she's about 12 weeks now) and I started using an NFZ Puffer on it, and that helped, but as soon as I stopped using it the gunk came back. I don't think this can be anything contagious, she is still in the same cage as her sisters and none of them have ever shown any sign of it. 

I thought it was probably a lingering infection of some sort. I wanted to try the Terramyacin ointment on it, but all of the two or three stores here in town that carry the stuff were back ordered on it, and hadn't been able to get any in almost a month. 
Right now, it is just very slightly goopy, not enough to impair her vision or anything. It doesn't seem to bother her, she acts normal.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi...I had a whole post on Jacques eye about a week ago....I will sum it up. I have had to search for a doctor here who is familiar with flushing a rabbits tear ducts. When she has done Jacques she will usually get whitish discharge or even sometimes small whitish chunky stuff.....then she will give me an oral antibiotic and genticin drops. 
I can't clear this up recently and plan to have the matter from his eye cultured and then hopefully he can be placed on an appropriate antibiotic. From what I know this could be mild pasturella...I also know that the eye will continue to weep even if you give drops if the ducts are plugged. Does anyone else here have their rabbits eye or eyes flushed by vets?


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 18, 2006)

ok, thanks

I was talking with my vet about rabbits and he had mentioned that lops,especially english lops, can have eye problems , mostly because of the way the sinuses are. Has anyone heard that before??


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, I've heard that about lops and other breeds that tend to have "bull-dog" heads.

Kat


----------



## Lissa (Jan 18, 2006)

Iszy goes to the vet on Saturday for her eyes. They're almost crusted shut. I feel terrible.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi..I have heard that lops are prone to eye and teeth problems and from my experience this is true. Jacques is a mini-lop and has an extremely flat face. There is just less room in the front of the face ...

I have a friend who had a lop that had severe teeth problems...the roots of the molars grew upward and caused eye inflammation. He died of old age but she used to call him her $100,000 rabbit as every vet in Chicago (including opthamologists for animals) knew him. He need teeth grinding every six weeks and eye salve and drops 3 times a day ..forever.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 18, 2006)

Lissa..if Dr. G. hasn't done tear duct flushes before I would have it done by the other vet in Onalaska..as she doesn't need to use anesthesia and has done it a lot of times before.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 18, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Iszygoes to the vet on Saturday for her eyes. They're almost crusted shut. I feel terrible.



I wonder if you were to use a wet cotton ball to gently clean the crust from her eyes until Saturday... It is a terrible feeling having goopy eyes. Strange coincidence - my sister-in-law just moved in temporarily with us and has a 3 year old son. He gave me pink eye yesterday...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 18, 2006)

I just read through this whole post as I did last night and realized that Carolyn owns FaunaGirl 
HI Carolyn!!!!!!! I miss you. Fauna Girl is a beaut:sunshine::heart:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Lissa ..on the other post I think that it was SAS who told me to make a cup of tea , let it cool off and use the tea as an eye bath...has anyone else done that?


----------



## JimD (Jan 18, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> Hi Lissa ..on the other post I think that it was SAS who told me to make a cup of tea , let it cool off and use the tea as an eye bath...has anyone else done that?


I haven't had the need (and hope I never do ) to try this out. Here's the post by SAS.....


SAS* wrote: *


> Also, black tea (actually, most teas, even regular orange pekoe) makes a great bunny eye wash. Just make sure its not too warm (obviously), and refrigerate leftovers between washes.
> 
> SAS


I generally use sterile saline solution and gauze pads to clean goopy or irritated eyes.

~JimD


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 18, 2006)

I have had one vet say that all rabbits carry pasturella, but some show symptoms and some don't. he said in a culture it will always show as that. He did say though, that rabbits are very prone to eye infections for many reasons as you have mentioned...but how do you know which is which?

I took a rabbit into a vet today as her third eyelid was large and looking inflamed. he said it was a congenital problem and was not attached as well as it should be or something to that effect. He gave me Chloramphenicol for her...and said don't breed her as she could pass the problem on. I am going to try to find a good home for her once the inflammation is gone, luckily she doesn't seem irritated by it at all. If I can't find a home that I want her to go to, I'll keep her...


AmberNBuns* wrote: *


> *Fromhttp://website.lineone.net/~scottvet/articles/rabmed.htm*
> 
> *Conjunctivitis. *I see conjunctivitis on a regular basis,sometimes it is simple following some hay in the eye for example. This will respond to any old topical eye antibiotic such as Chloramphenicol.The majority that we see at our clinic are pasturella infections and are very resistant to treatment. Orbenin [ Cloxacillin] ophthalmic ointment seems to work well sometimes as do products containing Gentimycin. You would be well advised to carry out bacteriology and sensitivity on chronic conjunctivitis cases in the rabbit.


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Jan 18, 2006)

If the eyes are almost crusted shut you can help with that. Use a mildly warm Saline Solution and a soft cloth or gauze to partially clean it away. Then try using a warm compress for a few minutes. After that you should be able to get the remainder of the"gook" off. Then try to flush the eye with saline solution, it should help. About the tea- you could use the cooled tea bag as a compress. .that may be an even better idea. We used it one time on a stray cat who had it's eye crusted shut.

Hope it helps,

Kat


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 18, 2006)

*



I have had one vet say that all rabbits carry pasturella, but some show symptoms and some don't. He said in a culture it will always show as that.

Click to expand...

*When I got Lucky I did a lot of searching for info on pasteurella,as I suspected that's what he had, and found a few sites that said most rabbits do indeed carry it (something like 80% or so). I also found it stated that in many cases the testing they do for pasteurella is rather unreliable, as often the results will come back as negative even though the rabbit does have it in his system. 

So it left me feeling perplexed...if tests are run, then what is the point if the accuracy cannot be trusted? My experience with Lucky left me feeling very frustrated, as I found the vets couldn't tell me much beyond guesses.Unfortunately I don't live near any 'rabbit-savvy' vets.

*



I took a rabbit into a vet today as her third eyelid was large and looking inflamed. he said it was a congenital problem and was not attached as well as it should be or something to that effect.

Click to expand...

*As I was doing another online search about prominent 3rd eyelids in rabbits, I came across a condition in cats and dogs called 'cherry eye'. It sounds similar to what your vet said your bunny is suffering from...the eyelid is 'loose' or not attached very well. However, in these cases the 3rd eyelids were very irritated and inflamed. I wonder this is similar to what causes the prominent 3rd eyelid in rabbits?


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 19, 2006)

I remember people including myself used tea bags to soothe sore eyes, but then we used mayonnaise as a hair conditioner then too lol lol wow, that dates me terribly


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi.....this is what I do with Jacques but some bunnies would not tolerate it. He is tiny so I hold him in one arm over the bathroom sink. Then I make sure I turn on the water luke warm and I make sure my hands are clean...then I begin to remove the hard crusted mat very slowly by placing water on my fingers and using my fingers to loosen the mat.

You would think that this couldn't work but I keep rinsing my fingers and then sort of "twisting the mat ..he loves the feeling and will relax and over a few minutes of doing this the mat is gone . Then I dry the eye with a soft towel. I have to work the mat out just like working a knot out of my hair. Does anyone else do this.?


----------

